# Tip Sign or Tip Jar or Cigar Box - What Should It Say?



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

One Word: Tip, Gratuity, Baksheesh, Alms

Multiple words: Tip Or Else, Gratuity = Rating, Five Bucks get Five Stars, Baby Needs New Diapers

Graphic: Pointing Finger, American Flag, Monkey Eating Peanuts, Peasant Kissing Ring of Noble

Container: Hat, Jar, Old Cigar Box


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

baksheesh ...its generic.


----------



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

NachonCheeze said:


> baksheesh ...its generic.


What do you mean? How would you make it specific?

Drivers should* monetize ratings to maximize income.* Put stickers on rear windows with ratings: sticker to read: ATTENTION: RATINGS CHART: 5% tip = 1 star; 10% tip = 2 stars; 15% tip = 3 stars, etc up to 25% tip ='s 5 stars. Thank You in Advance.


----------

